#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 帖子及私密訊息消失問題

## 狼王白牙

昨天 1/4 中午 12 點 10 分左右，我作了以下系統操作

1. 選取版面管理看板的兩個主題，跨版面移動到心情廣場。

2. 把兩個主題合併。

3. 編輯一個主題內有重複回應的帖子，把它合併成一篇文章。

以上操作沒有勾選 刪除這個帖子 以及 保留重定向  這兩個選項

不知道為什麼帖子會自己消失，能不能從操作紀錄裏頭看出端倪?



此外，我跟雪麒的私密通訊，曾經出現我明明打了很長的一篇文章，也確定送出了

但雪麒卻沒收到我打字的部分，只收到我引用他的文章的部分。


如果第一件事情沒有看出端倪，那麼建議數據庫讀取密碼全部更換過一次，並且暫時別跟我講。

現在變成系統幾乎都不是我在管理，但是仍然有進行操作，資訊安全可能要注重一下。

----------


## yoching

你說的因該是合併主題。

合併主題就是會將你所選擇的主題內的文章，合併到你指向的主題上。
所指定的主題不會消失，但會增加其它主題的文章內容上去。其它主題會消失。

----------


## 狼王白牙

不過現在就是所有的東西都不見了，想知道這是不是因為緩存跟不上我的操作速度，
導致數據寫入錯誤。還是資訊安全問題？

我想確保你，可以給雪麒獨取網站服務器的 Log 權限，例如 Apache access log
以及超管及資料庫讀取權限每三個月更換一次密碼。

有第三者作證才不會被會員誤會我又和諧了什麼，現在即使是豪無價值的廣告帖，
我都會用軟刪除而不會用硬刪除的方式。

----------


## yoching

如果你用你的簡體模式操作。有可能會發生這樣的事情。
簡體模式只能拿來看不能拿來做操作。操作很容易出問題。

請雪麒找天跟我SKYPE一下。我將相關帳密給他。

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝 yoching 大的鼎力相助，

看得出大大不喜歡簡体版，我們三位都是簡繁体字都運用流利的，

自然不會使用簡体代理去操作。

----------


## yoching

你錯了~~~
我並非不喜歡簡體字。認真來說我還是有許多大陸的朋友。
我排斥的是你這套簡體版的處理模式。是程式上的應用非常有問題。

請你不需要誤會。

(转成简体对话)
我本身在与大陆地区对谈时，也会使用简体字对谈。他们的用语及处理我也非常的了解。
我的重点只是你这个简体版的处理方式。是真的非常不好。并非不是不帮你用简体处置。
希望你不要去误会我什么。我只是单纯站在安全性及程式优化性的考量。

----------

